# Game 9: Heat @ Celtics (11/16/07 7:30 PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

* Friday, November 16th, 2007 | 7:30 PM | Sun Sports *









*@*









*Team Records* 

Miami Heat (1-7)
Boston Celtics (7-0) 


*Starting Lineups*

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Penny Hardaway
Smush Parker
 Alonzo Mourning 
Dorell Wright
Mark Blount
Alexander Johnson
Joel Anthony 
Earl Barron
Chris Quinn 
Daequan Cook​


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

God help us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hmmm, yeah this is gonna be a tough ask. Wades gonna need to drop 40 for us to have a chance. Id be very suprised if Penny starts this game, and more then a little dissapointed. Haslem is a good defender, so he should let Garnett have an average - below average game...even if that does occur though, we still have the outside shooting of Pierce and Ray Allen to deal with...and those guys are money.

This is gonna be a hard slog - but if we just show some heart, smarts and hustle and stay competitive, ill be happy with the result - win or lose.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We need to keep Shaq in this game. He'll be key. Hopefully Penny won't start. I don't think I could stand it.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

if penny starts, we lose this game.

and if Smush plays big minutes---no wait. if Smush even plays at all, we'll lose by a blowout (25+)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If Wade's healthy enough, this should be our starting lineup.

JWill
Wade
Ricky
UD
Shaq

I'd like Ricky coming off the bench as an instant offense type player but I just dont see Riley putting Dorell in the starting lineup, a game after getting a DNP-coaches decision. I hope he realizes that was a mistake, just like not playing Cook earlier was.

We better be hitting our shots tomorrow or it could get ugly quickly.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

If the Heat put forth the effort ::cough::SHAQ::cough::, and Riles makes the right substitutions, we can beat Boston and any other team after them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Garnett's season numbers are just sick

21pts 14rbs 5asts 3stls 1.4blks

And Pierce is putting up great numbers too. Then there's Ray Allen who isnt doing bad himself. What a stacked team.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

This could get ugly.... REAL UGLY


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

this @ boston, fat chance we win.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

For us to win, Wade has to start and play his full minutes..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Is this a ESPN game?


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

no, sunsports


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Gio305 said:


> If the Heat put forth the effort ::cough::SHAQ::cough::, and Riles makes the right substitutions, we can beat Boston and any other team after them.


This is exactly how I feel. As long as Dwyane Wade starts, we can beat any team in the league.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't understand why Wade wouldn't start. He looked fine to me.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

sMaK said:


> I don't understand why Wade wouldn't start. He looked fine to me.


me either??


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

wtf why cant i bet my 100k on the celts


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I got money on the Heat +11.5 on Bodog tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good news, Wade will start. Riley said that there's no limitations on his minutes tonight.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wade2shaq said:


> Good news, Wade will start. Riley said that there's no limitations on his minutes tonight.


Bad News:

Anyone using "The Site", we're getting Boston's telecast. I'm yet to listen to Eric Reid and Tony Fiorentino this season :azdaja:


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

They usually use the home team's channel. They were using the Sun sports feed for the Bobcats game.

Man I have my doubts but if the Heat can go into Boston and beat the Celtics this could be a huge win for them


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Bad News:
> 
> Anyone using "The Site", we're getting Boston's telecast. I'm yet to listen to Eric Reid and Tony Fiorentino this season :azdaja:


There arent bigger homers than the Celtics broadcast team too. Heinson especially.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Really? Doesn't seem so bad thus far, they've been pretty complimentary of the Heat


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet pass by Wade.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I have to say it looks like Wade's defense is on another level this year


and there goes Shaq


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gamble by Wade which caused Shaq to pick up his 2nd foul. Shaq was doing good too.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Good start thus far KEEP IT UPPPPP


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

a blount showing?
rondo putback..??
[HEAT] Timeout,, bostons got a lot of energy rite now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And 1 by Zo. Nice play.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

MOURNING ! on both sides of the floor!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Boston's bench is weak

Scalabrine and Pollard?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Zo w/ 2 blocks in 5 minutes.

Zo fouled under the basket with 0.8 to go in the 1st,, pass from ricky.

[EDIT] and Zo hits the 2nd, tie game.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Scalabrine was scared of Zo lol 

can't say I blame him


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

24-24 at the end of 1

Yeah, Boston's bench is like ours. Bad.

Good to see we got it back tied once we lost the momentum when Shaq went to the bench.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Love the 'site' guys 

Not bad so far - Smush is horrific, and the fro is a shocker. Davis is shooting stupid.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Why is Penny in the game?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

um.. blount airball??
shaq with a block.

can someone let me kno of this _"site"_ or is it a heat thing..


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

It's amazing just how bad the offense is when Wade isn't on the floor. It has to be the worst in the league


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Parker hit a shot!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Parker for 3? Suprising.

Penny has no value right now..none..gimme DWright! (so not gonna happen..)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice pass by Parker to Shaq.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

shaq with 10 after a nice feed from smush.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

take out blount and penny pls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WHat a late freaking call!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Awful call. Simply awful. That's why I've been defending Shaq all year. There's questionable calls, and there's wrong calls. That one was a wrong call.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

SHAQ with his 3RD FOUL. . .

tough call, he was 10-6-2 in 16 minutes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bull**** call on Shaq, absolute rubbish.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Bye once again Shaq. It was nice seeing you play a couple of minutes


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Shaq's staying in with 3 fouls.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

sknydave said:


> Bye once again Shaq. It was nice seeing you play a couple of minutes


That's not Shaq's fault...


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Penny is garbage! 29% on the year? Are you kidding me?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We're playing 4 vs 5 on offense with Penny in the game.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

yep, riley keeping shaq in the ballgame.. hm..

can SD or someone let me in on this _"site"_, or atleast wat it actualy is? im still not sure..

garnett scores again, 14 points for him alredy.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wade missed both FTs..
and KG scores again,, 16 so far..

and Shaq to sit, soon as he can get out.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

That was a questionable call


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is shutting Allen down.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade's done a great job deflecting ball off of the opposing team.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why does Riley continue to play Penny instead of Cook or Wright?

I really dont get it.

He talked all offseason about how we need to bring the young guys in to energise the vets...now hes not going thru with it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We cant let them pull too far away with Shaq out of the game.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> That's not Shaq's fault...


I wasn't able to see it clear enough to tell if it was really a foul or not. At any rate, he has had a lot of really stupid fouls this season and he's putting himself in foul trouble.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

DWade still has that amazing ability to get guys to jump when he pumpfakes. I don't understand how players are that stupid.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade picks up Pierce's 3rd foul before the half.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

sknydave said:


> I wasn't able to see it clear enough to tell if it was really a foul or not. At any rate, he has had a lot of really stupid fouls this season and he's putting himself in foul trouble.


He was just standing there with his arms up. The Hea feed showed it clearly.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pierce cant handle Wade. He bites everytime


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Haslem has been horrible for 3 games now.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wow at the Celtics ball movement that possession.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

how many open jumpers has haslem missed this season already..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade to Davis for 3. Nice find by Wade.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Haslem has been horrible for 3 games now.


I don't get it either. He'll pick it up eventually.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> how many open jumpers has haslem missed this season already..


Not many until the last 3 games.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Ricky for 3 again! hes got 10 before the half.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Flash is the Future said:


> Not many until the last 3 games.


ah rite,, i started listening in to the games afta the knicks win so yea. heard "haslem open jumper, missed" pretty often.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Wow how many points has Ray Allen scored as soon as Davis took over defending him?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> ah rite,, i started listening in to the games afta the knicks win so yea. heard "haslem open jumper, missed" pretty often.


Oh OK. He was making everything, and putting up 14/10. But his past 3 games have been pretty subpar.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

sknydave said:


> Wow how many points has Ray Allen scored as soon as Davis took over defending him?


11. But at least Wade shut him down


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

52-46 Boston at the half

Pretty even 1st half. Hopefully Shaq stays away from that 4th foul early in the 3rd. We've looked very good when he's been out there. Its amazing how much better we look when Wade's playing. I'd hate to think how far down we'd be without him playing tonight.

Allen started getting hot at the end of the 2nd and Garnett's already hot so we cant let Pierce go off as well.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Anyone else notice that Shaq's had a lot more lift on his shots tonight? More movitation, perhaps? Or just more spinach? :whoknows:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Good charge drawn by UD!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Shaq hurt his buttocks lmao


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pierce picks up his 4th foul. Lets hope we can capitalize with him on the bench.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Too many shots for UD. He's just not hitting them tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Where was the help for Wade there?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Too many shots for UD. He's just not hitting them tonight.


He needs to start pump faking and driving to the basket. His shot is just way off right now.

And he just made a jumpshot as I typed this


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, that could have been bad.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We dont look great - i dunno, we just dont look cohesive.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Phew, glad Wades ok - good test for his shoulder.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice hook by Diesel.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

How does Wade keep winding up on Perkins?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

The second Wade leaves the game we start to look bad.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Stupid foul by Smush.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Stupid Smush :banghead:

That should be the new mantra for the season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What was that JWill?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Holy crap who was JWill passing to?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Good to see DWade back. We suck without him.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

See! Even Smush scores when Wade's on the floor.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Damnett Posey go back to the club.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

sprained ankle for Smush


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cook, YAY!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wow. Cook will be in the game. And Rajon Rondo did a Bruce Bowen (except it probably was just that he was too enthusiastic).


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

The boxscore says Smush has two blocked shots. I only remember one. Regardless, wow.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade really needs to start making some FTs...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, suprising. Looks like Dorell is 12th man for the forseeable future. Good to see Cook in though, atleast Rileys doin something right there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade's free throw shooting is horrible tonight.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dangett Posey. That shot was as impressive as anything he ever made in a Heat uni.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD couldn't possibly have won that tip.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Pretty move by DWade :clap2:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade to Rickyyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade to Cook for the layup!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dwade To Ricky!!!! Wow!!


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Wade is single-handedly keeping this game from becoming an embarrassment


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Posey's getting his revenge on Riley. Good thing DWade is amazing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

SMush done for the night. Just our luck, the 1 game he plays well, he gets hurt.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God - whats gotten in to Ricky, JWill and Haslem? They look like junk out there.

Posey looks good tonight - its a shame its not for us.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I honestly have lost all faith in Riley. Why did Shaq go out with several minutes left in the 3rd and STILL hasn't gotten back into the game in the 4th? You can't tell me he's tired after playing so few minutes in the 1st half. We need him out there so what the hell is Riley thinking??


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

KG is absolutely unstoppable when he's making that jumpshot.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> I honestly have lost all faith in Riley. Why did Shaq go out with several minutes left in the 3rd and STILL hasn't gotten back into the game in the 4th? You can't tell me he's tired after playing so few minutes in the 1st half. We need him out there so what the hell is Riley thinking??


Because Zo has been playing well. Maximize Shaq's rest time.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

DWade and Shaq should both be back to close the game.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Well it's definitely do-able... Wade is about to check in so lets see if they can make a good run


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just as I call out Ricky, he hits a few shots. Still - we need better ball movement.

Riley needs to pick it up - hes slackin this year


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Because Zo has been playing well. Maximize Shaq's rest time.


But if the lead is 16 ballooning out of control what does it matter how rested Shaq is? What's the point of getting out of Boston with Shaq only playing 21 minutes? As it is he can only play 27 minutes total. He must be ridiculously out of shape if he needs that much rest time.

We got lucky that Boston stopped feeding KG and we went on a nice 6-0 run. The game could easily have been a 20 point deficit and been over.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wow at that move by Wade


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

That was a foul!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

OH MY GOD!

A legitimate call like offensive interference actually got called? I'm so accustomed to us not getting those calls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by JWill.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Offensive foul on Rondo!!!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

sMaK said:


> That was a foul!


I tend to think it's a foul whenever Shaq is right next to the basket and it misses the rim altogether.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad shot by Cook there.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Cook is cold today


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ricky to Shaq!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great pass by Ricky to Shaq!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

need to CAPITALIZE.
this is usually where wade stars.

and Shaq with a two-hand jam.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a layup by Cook!

Wow, great hangtime on that.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Daequan Cook is a really good finisher around the rim. Only down by 4!!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Close game, 4th quarter, insert Blount?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He can still dunk!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

If Cook wasn't a rookie that wouldve been an and 1


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Pierce AIRBALL,, D WADE to cook on the other end.

13-2 run, BOSTON TIMEOUT.

4 POINT GAME.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Daequan! Niiiice.

Good 2 c the refs didnt guy on Poseys flop.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Cook has been such a surprise


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

adam said:


> Close game, 4th quarter, insert Blount?


lol yea u need to feed blount in the post for some iso plays.
blount > kg.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

adam said:


> Close game, 4th quarter, insert Blount?


I think all is back to normal now. The ball's going to Wade everytime down the court.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

****, close game...

Let's see the Big 3 take over, Allen and Pierce both have been playing bqad, they need to close it out here


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LamarButler said:


> ****, close game...
> 
> Let's see the Big 3 take over, Allen and Pierce both have been playing bqad, they need to close it out here


Er...wrong thread? Lets not see that...


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Ricky!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ricky for 3!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big 3 by Ricky!

Thankfully he made that cause that was a bad shot


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

RICKY for 333333333 Huge!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

:lol: At that flip by Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I know it didnt count but, how the hell did Wade make that?


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Reid and Fiorentino have to be the corniest mother****ers


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> :lol: At that flip by Wade.


:lol: He ALWAYS makes those. I swear to god I said when he threw that up that it was going in.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

At least you're not hearing the Celtic's broadcasters complaining about every call


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

LOL Wade..
btw wat happnd between ricky and KG? were they actually goin at it or just jokin around? i only got audio rite now so cant rly tell..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

sknydave said:


> At least you're not hearing the Celtic's broadcasters complaining about every call


Tommy Heinsohn is the hugest homer ever. This is the guy that said Boston didn't need the #1 pick after they didn't get it because they got Al Jefferson's great emergence.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

DWade gets doubled. Wade passes to Shaq. These are big FTs for Shaq.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Lane violation!!! Come on Shaq! Got it!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq probably shouldn't foul Ray Allen there. He's more likely to miss a layup than a FT.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Shaq probably shouldn't foul Ray Allen there. He's more likely to miss a layup than a FT.


Exactly. All he had to do was contest the shot but he was so lazy he just intentionally fouled him. 5th foul is huge.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Damnit


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

DWade's gotta take that shot.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> DWade's gotta take that shot.


Yep


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> Exactly. All he had to do was contest the shot but he was so lazy he just intentionally fouled him. 5th foul is huge.


The 5th foul isn't huge. That doesn't really matter at all. The fact that Ray Allen got two FTs is huge.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Yuck. Rondo makes that? The same Rondo that can't shoot?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> The 5th foul isn't huge. That doesn't really matter at all. The fact that Ray Allen got two FTs is huge.


Well I would have let Shaq finish out the game (I dunno what Riley is thinking) and one foul away from fouling out is not a nice place to be.

Wade is being too passive.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Heat ball! But when was the last time we won a game with Wade taking 3s?


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Holy crap. Rondo made an actual shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go DWade!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> Well I would have let Shaq finish out the game (I dunno what Riley is thinking) and one foul away from fouling out is not a nice place to be.
> 
> Wade is being too passive.


I wouldn't let him finish out the game. I'd put Zo in. Wade for 2!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Holy **** Daequan COOK!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OH ****!!!! Cook!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade needs to take it strong to the hoop and stop passing or shooting 3 pointers.

Edit: And just as I say that he gets the layup! Cook and one!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

This one deserves another post. Holy ****!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooook!!!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Man too bad he missed the FT.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Coooooookkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

OMG! 

Dorrel's Heat tenure ended tonight


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Intentional foul on UD? I don't get it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D! Wade came from nowhere!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD=Money! Well, almost. Missed FTs arre hurting us.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wat the.. garnett giving UD free shots?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

HUGE GAME HERE ~~

33.5 left.

UD MISSED 2nd FREE THROW ...........


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat up 1. All these missed late free throws could come bak to bite us


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Looks like you guys are having one hell of a game.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

man that FT wuld have been HUGE.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Way too easy for Pierce.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> Looks like you guys are having one hell of a game.


Nah we're terrible. You have to judge us by the games in which Wade didn't play.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dangett. Reid might be right. That one was close.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Pierce easy layup ~ damit..


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Nice job by the Cs. Now they have a chance at the last shot. Still, I get this horrible feeling Wade is going to lay it in for the win.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

God, the irony. A FT might cost us this game.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We played for one shot why? That's stupid IMO. Not in Wade's second game back...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

ballgame..


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

****ing ****


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Wow! Great finish. Miami looks like a whole new team with Wade back. I think you guys will definitely be back in the hunt in the East now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Those missed free throws did come back to haunt us in the end.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well... I never thought I'd say this but I feel bad for the Heat. Tonight would have been huge for them.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Devestating...damn


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

They should have got a shot off earlier...Dwaynes shot didnt look too good.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

What the heck..Pat what the heck are you thinking you were on the board drawing what???? Wade standing there till the last few seconds to take a last second shot?????? Pat should just quit on us again and go back to the front office


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

HORRIBLE free throw shooting. this team shouldn't be allowed to leave the gym til they each hit a hundred FTs..

1 point loss,, but a gud game for miami.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Well.. At least it went down to the wire which is more than most people (myself included) gave them a chance to do

Time to move on and improve from here


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Why did we play for the win? If we missed, then foul and they get two FTs and we can tie with a 3. If we make, we're up and they have to score for us to lose. Did Riles just assume that one of them would make the gamewinner? Bad assumption IMO, and not a gamble we're in a position to take. But, with a game tomorrow, I guess he didn't want OT.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem has been playing like garbage the past 3 games. He needs to get in that gym and put some overtime work on that shot because it looks terrible.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kind of wondering why Wade didn't try to run it in. Seems like last season he would have tried to run it to the hole and hopefully get fouled at the same time.

Probably a lot of rust left cause of the injury last season.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Why did we play for the win? If we missed, then foul and they get two FTs and we can tie with a 3. If we make, we're up and they have to score for us to lose. Did Riles just assume that one of them would make the gamewinner? Bad assumption IMO, and not a gamble we're in a position to take. But, with a game tomorrow, I guess he didn't want OT.


Very well put. I hate to say it but Popovich would have realized exactly what you did...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

adam said:


> Very well put. I hate to say it but Popovich would have realized exactly what you did...


Any dummy wold've realized this..And our dumb coach was talking about how he should suit up and come play for us, hes out of his mind.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So, how much more does Cook need to do to finally get into the rotation?

Again, it took an injury for him to get into the game in the 2nd half.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> What the heck..Pat what the heck are you thinking you were on the board drawing what???? Wade standing there till the last few seconds to take a last second shot?????? Pat should just quit on us again and go back to the front office


Um...you do know thats how mostly _all_ of our nail-biters end, right? It's nothing new, Wade has been doing that for two years now, and I have no problem with it.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

UD40 said:


> Um...you do know thats how mostly _all_ of our nail-biters end, right? It's nothing new, Wade has been doing that for two years now, and I have no problem with it.


Umm you do know that thats usually when the game is TIED right?? When we're down by one i have a HUGE problem with it, when its tied i have no problem with it


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

wade2shaq said:


> So, how much more does Cook need to do to finally get into the rotation?
> 
> Again, it took an injury for him to get into the game in the 2nd half.


I'm just hoping that he doesn't fall out of the rotation completely...

It's more likely that he falls out of it than makes it. I seriously don't understand how Riley can keep asking him to play the 4th quarters but not the first 3. It's literally the dumbest coaching decision you can make.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I won't get too down on this team b/c the effort was there - we really, really should have won this game tonight

-Too many missed FTs
-2 bad possessions to end a very strong 4th quarter

I have to question leaving Cook in on defense for the last possession - but I still haven't seen a replay of the switch between Udonis & _______ on the play Pierce scored. I just don't see why we'd put ourselves in a position that Udonis would need to switch to Pierce on a block-to-block screen. I'd have to assume it was Ricky guarding Pierce, so it has to be the lack of fighting over the screen rather than a call by Riles. 

I also really didn't like going small with Udonis spelling Shaq on the 5th foul. First, Shaq was atleast effective on offense tonight - if he fouled out, what is the hurt? Then you put Zo or Udonis in, were we saving Shaq for overtime? I know Zo struggled to stay in front of Garnett but Udonis doesn't bring the presense to intimidate the other 4 players on the floor from coming into the paint. 

Also, why waste the clock with Wade at the end? That's the stupid **** LeBron and Mike Brown do...attack and play for the win. If we miss, you foul and play for the tie. Terrible execution and coaching in the final 40 seconds.

But hey, we stuck strong with "the best team in the NBA" (further proving my belief that they are horribly overrated) in their house. Wade won't shoot that bad from the line all season, and he'll have the legs to play more minutes than he did tonight in a game like this. I don't like losing, but I will accept the effort we put forth tonight in a loss more so than any of our other losses this season. Show me some fight and I'll accept a loss to better talent.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Umm you do know that thats usually when the game is TIED right?? When we're down by one i have a HUGE problem with it, when its tied i have no problem with it


You'd rather have someone else take the shot?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

adam said:


> I'm just hoping that he doesn't fall out of the rotation completely...
> 
> It's more likely that he falls out of it than makes it. I seriously don't understand how Riley can keep asking him to play the 4th quarters but not the first 3. *It's literally the dumbest coaching decision you can make*.


It's starting to become a trend is it not...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Did Penny play in the 2nd half?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

UD40 said:


> You'd rather have someone else take the shot?


Your ovbiously missing the whole point, I'd rather have us take a quicker shot and not just iso it when your DOWN by 1


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

Heartbraker. Wade can't be thinking he's going to make those game winning shots all the time. I had a feeling he was going to miss, actually. He should have tired to attack the rim, he probably would have gotten the foul.

- We HAVE to play D.Cook more.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

It was Wade who decided to run down the clock. He had two options on the play and the 1st one was Ricky who was open but Wade didnt see him. That was according to Riley.

Riley said he didnt mind Wade doing that because he trusts Wade at the end of game situations.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

wade2shaq said:


> Did Penny play in the 2nd half?


We almost won this game. I think that answers your question


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

UD40 said:


> You'd rather have someone else take the shot?


I'll stand up and say this:

I would've rather seen Wade shoot early. If he misses, we can foul and tie.

More so, I would've rather seen Wade attack the lane. If they take it away, you have the penny and kick to Ricky (who was the hot hand) and/or JWill and/or Daequan. 

I just really question Riles play call on the last possession.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

wade2shaq said:


> It was Wade who decided to run down the clock. He had two options on the play and the 1st one was, Ricky, was open but Wade dint see him. That was according to Riley.
> 
> Riley said he didnt mind Wade doing that because he trust Wade at the end of game situations.


WOW, Riley said that?!

That's bogus, a cop-out, and pathetic. That's disgusting. He's the ****ing coach. He needs to man up, take out the clip board, and say, "this is what we're doing and we want to leave time to foul and play for the tie if we miss."

Deplorable if he said that. Absolutely awful coaching if he actually said it.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'll stand up and say this:
> 
> I would've rather seen Wade shoot early. If he misses, we can foul and tie.
> 
> ...


If what wade2shaq said Riley said is true then Riley didn't even call a play. He let Wade decide. Not even drawing up a last play? Isn't that where a coach makes his money? Be a man Riley. At least draw one up sheesh.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

adam said:


> WOW, Riley said that?!
> 
> That's bogus, a cop-out, and pathetic. That's disgusting. He's the ****ing coach. He needs to man up, take out the clip board, and say, "this is what we're doing and we want to leave time to foul and play for the tie if we miss."
> 
> Deplorable if he said that. Absolutely awful coaching if he actually said it.


Or Wade could've made a smarter decision. I like the fact that he's confident but he's gotta use better judgement..I dont mind Riles letting wade decide liek that


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

adam said:


> If what wade2shaq said Riley said is true then Riley didn't even call a play. He let Wade decide. Not even drawing up a last play? Isn't that where a coach makes his money? Be a man Riley. At least draw one up sheesh.


u kno it culd of been that riley called a play but it wasnt there, or wade saw a better option in iso.
doesnt mean that riley failed to call a play, or blamed it on wade or anything.

and same as SD, 



> I won't get too down on this team b/c the effort was there


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Or Wade could've made a smarter decision. I like the fact that he's confident but he's gotta use better judgement..I dont mind Riles letting wade decide liek that


I mind. If you've ever played organized ball then you know that you can't think clearly when your head is in the game. Clock management, player management, drawing up plays, etc. is the coaches responsibility. It's a damn responsibility. Riley needs to man up.

Playing Blount in multiple winnable crunchtimes, pulling Haslem and only letting him play 32 minutes in another game he was the best player and we lost by 2, and not calling a play tonight? Not playing Cook outside the 4th quarters? I have no clue what this man is doing anymore.



NewAgeBaller said:


> u kno it culd of been that riley called a play but it wasnt there, or wade saw a better option in iso.


Nah, wade2shaq said that Riley said he left it to Wade to decide what to do and didn't call anything. That's what I have a problem with. He needs to at least let the team know that they have to shoot and leave time left in case to foul.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Unfortunatly we dont get anything for our effot except a loss...This is the NBA not a youth club, if we were .500 or somthing fine a loss, but we're 1-9...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

adam said:


> If what wade2shaq said Riley said is true then Riley didn't even call a play. He let Wade decide. Not even drawing up a last play? Isn't that where a coach makes his money? Be a man Riley. At least draw one up sheesh.


Come on, I think Wade's earned the right to make up his mind on what to do at end of game situations. He had options on that play but he decided to let clock go down and take the final shot. Its on him, I cant blame Riley for trusting Wade in that situation. He's done it a lot and its worked a lot. Just not tonight.

It shouldnt have even come down to that final play. Wade, Shaq, UD and Cook missed some very important free throws late in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

adam said:


> I mind. If you've ever played organized ball then you know that you can't think clearly when your head is in the game. Clock management, player management, drawing up plays, etc. is the coaches responsibility. It's a damn responsibility. Riley needs to man up.
> 
> Playing Blount in multiple winnable crunchtimes, pulling Haslem and only letting him play 32 minutes in another game he was the best player and we lost by 2, and not calling a play tonight? Not playing Cook outside the 4th quarters? I have no clue what this man is doing anymore.
> 
> ...


This isnt a youth club game this is the NBA, these are NBA players, Riley gave Wade the option (if its true), and Wade is smarter then taht, and has to make better decisions


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Unfortunatly we dont get anything for our effot except a loss...This is the NBA not a youth club, if we were .500 or somthing fine a loss, but we're 1-9...


Shaq played 26 minutes and didn't foul out. If he fouled out that would be one thing, but am I the only one that notices that this is horrible player management? I'm done. I'm not going to be the "complainer."


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

wade2shaq said:


> Come on, I think Wade's earned the right to make up his mind on what to do at end of game situations. He had options on that play but he decided to let clock go down and take the final shot. Its on him, I cant blame Riley for trusting Wade in that situation. He's done it a lot and its worked a lot. Just not tonight.
> 
> It shouldnt have even come down to that final play. Wade, Shaq, UD and Cook missed some very important free throws late in the 4th quarter.


Exactly, its on Wade, unless it Was really Riley's call to have him iso it, but your saying that it wasnt so Wade's gotta ba smarter hten that


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wade2shaq said:


> Come on, I think Wade's earned the right to make up his mind on what to do at end of game situations. He had options on that play but he decided to let clock go down and take the final shot. Its on him, I cant blame Riley for trusting Wade in that situation. He's done it a lot and its worked a lot. Just not tonight.
> 
> It shouldnt have even come down to that final play. Wade, Shaq, UD and Cook missed some very important free throws late in the 4th quarter.


You really can't question Wade too much on that play, I just don't like his decision. Hindsight is 20/20 though, if Wade hits that shot, I'd taking shots of tequilla right now instead of chugging Coors Lights.

:cheers:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

adam said:


> Shaq played 26 minutes and didn't foul out. If he fouled out that would be one thing, but am I the only one that notices that this is horrible player management? I'm done. I'm not going to be the "complainer."


I hear you man, nothing looks right when your losing...Are we even going to maket he playoffs b/c if we are you got to win games to do so...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Exactly, its on Wade, unless it Was really Riley's call to have him iso it, but your saying that it wasnt so Wade's gotta ba smarter hten that


Riley said Wade had the play to Ricky early so he was looking for a quick shot. But if its not there or Wade doesnt find him, its in Wade's hands to try to get a bucket.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

By now, Wade has the right to do as he sees fit at the end of games. And that's not something I'm going to question. Not after our title run...

It's one thing if Riles calls that play. It's another if Wade does. If he feels comfortable doing so, then he's allowed to, as he's made pleanty of them.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm not at all saying I dont want the ball in Wade's hands in that situation, b/c that would be a lie b/c i def want him to have the ball in his hands, i just dont like how he holds the ball untill the last few seconds when we're down by 1, had it been a tie, I would have no problem with it at all


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade's jumper looks good so far since he's come back, but I havn't seen him attack the ball as much he's shooting a lot more jumpers, i wonder if this is the New Wade?..OH and his ball handling looks even better this year...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

on the other hand..how amazing would it have felt if Wade had hit that shot..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Think about this though - If Wade runs the play Riles supposively called, and passes to Ricky for a mid range jumper, and the same result - what would this forum look like?

We shouldn't have put ourselves in that situation - that's my bottomline. Wade missed the shot, atleast we fought hard.

We can hang our hat on the fact that things are getting better, not worse. Plenty of games left to iron things out and get better. On that note, it's time to drink away another loss :cheers:

Tough loss, but again, I'll take the effort from our 12 guys tonight.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Think about this though - If Wade runs the play Riles supposively called, and passes to Ricky for a mid range jumper, and the same result - what would this forum look like?
> 
> We shouldn't have put ourselves in that situation - that's my bottomline. Wade missed the shot, atleast we fought hard.
> 
> ...


Exactly. If Wade would've passed to Ricky, and he missed, we would've been steamed. With Wade missing, we can accept that much easier than Ricky missing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We played great tonight but just came up a bit short. I just hope we dont lay an egg in Jersey tomorrow. We need to build on all the good we did tonight and get better.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> The only thing that prevented it from being perfect orchestration was the shot Wade missed just before the final buzzer.
> 
> "He decided to go for the 'W,' " Riley said. "I'm not against that."
> 
> ...


http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/basketball/heat/sfl-1116heatgame,0,200417.story?page=2


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Fair enough. Wade's got my permission to do that, as long as he makes as many as he misses


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sometimes the shot goes in, sometimes it doesnt. Ill always live and die by Wade at the end of the game...he comes through more often then not.

If it isnt painfully obvious we need Cook in earlier, i might just have to *****slap Riles. Seriously.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Did D Wright even play last night? We should trade him to get somone for this year or somthing


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

If he did play it was just a few seconds while I made bathroom breaks lol


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Did D Wright even play last night? We should trade him to get somone for this year or somthing


Wright's trade value has spoiled like old milk. We missed on our opportunities to get value out of him.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

DNP-Coach's decision


----------

